# Uber not reporting money we make to IRS?



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

I had a backround check done and it showed every job I worked the past 5 years but Uber wasn't one of them....


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

is it checking for jobS?

1099s aren't jobs, they are revenue but they aren't jobs.

I also get a 1099 from square... but i guarantee it doesn't show up as a job.


I


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Was the background check for the federal government? Because they're the only ones that can check your tax returns, and only with your permission. Regular background checks = no way.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Was the background check for the federal government? Because they're the only ones that can check your tax returns, and only with your permission. Regular background checks = no way.


It's also very possible that uber isn't going to send the IRS anything until right before the send out the 1099s.

In which case, no records to search for.


----------

